# Non traeger brand pellets in a traeger grill.



## Jeremy Pilger

I was wondering If anyone has ever used non traeger  brand pellets in their traeger grill?


----------



## mike243

I would bet all the time,folks with them will be along shortly,I have tried several brands in my PB and all feed and burn fine


----------



## ravenclan

I have used Traeger and the walmart brand mixture with no real difference but in price. But the walmart brand for the PitBoss I do like better, less ash and I get a smoke ring on the meats I cook.


----------



## idahopz

I like the GMG fruit wood blend and use it all the time in my Traeger - never had a problem.


----------



## Jeremy Pilger

idahopz said:


> I like the GMG fruit wood blend and use it all the time in my Traeger - never had a problem.


Great! I dont like to be limited  in the pellets I use . Thank you.


----------



## Thebutscher

I rarely use Traeger pellets in my Traeger Select pro because they cost more.  My go-to pellets are Bear Mountain that I get from Cash-n-Carry in Portland, a restaurant supply store.  $9 per 20 lb bag.  Every flavor.  They work great.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I don't like Traeger pellets, I use Lumber Jack in my 1300.


----------



## Jeremy Pilger

I found a local supplier  for lumberjack pellets, I'm gonna give them a try.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I think you will like them. Most of the flavor, with wood cooking, is in the bark and Lumber Jack uses the full bark logs to grind up for their pellets. They may have a little more ash then some others but they give a very good flavor to the meat.


----------



## texomakid

I hear good things about Lumberjack Pellets. I'm looking to score a bag of Lumberjack Pecan myself to give a try. They're sure priced right at the local Atwoods but they didn't have any Pecan.


----------



## retfr8flyr

You can order them online from Dick's Sporting Goods and they have free shipping for orders over $49. I get mine from them when the have a sale. I just loaded up on them because they had a 20% off sale.


----------



## papadon45

texomakid said:


> I hear good things about Lumberjack Pellets. I'm looking to score a bag of Lumberjack Pecan myself to give a try. They're sure priced right at the local Atwoods but they didn't have any Pecan.


Amazon has Lumberjack pellets. Been using Lumberjack for over a year now, split a ton with another guy can't beat $9.00  for a 40 lb bag including shipping. Bought mine from BBQ Pellet on Line.


----------



## bregent

papadon45 said:


> Amazon has Lumberjack pellets. Been using Lumberjack for over a year now, split a ton with another guy can't beat $9.00  for a 40 lb bag including shipping. Bought mine from BBQ Pellet on Line.



$0.22/lb delivered to Reno? That doesn't seem right. Price to Bay Area is now is 41 cents for 40lb bags. Price 2 years ago was around 38 cents.


----------



## papadon45

bregent said:


> $0.22/lb delivered to Reno? That doesn't seem right. Price to Bay Area is now is 41 cents for 40lb bags. Price 2 years ago was around 38 cents.


Sorry your right, it was 39.5 cents a pound still a great price delivered.


----------



## bregent

papadon45 said:


> Sorry your right, it was 39.5 cents a pound still a great price delivered.



Absolutely!


----------

